# Anyone know anything about the winchester model 70 .30-06?



## Steve in (Jan 13, 2008)

i have a pre 64 winchester model 70 .30-06 in pretty much perfect condition, it was made in 1963 actually. it's only been shot once, 99.8% of the finish on the barrel(2 VERY small scrapes near the bolt. i was wondering what you think i could get selling a gun like this at an auction or what i should expect if i were to have it appraised. i can probably get pictures up if that would help. thanks


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

According to the Blue Book of Gun Values. A standard grade standard caliber Model 70 manufactured 1946-1963 in 100% condition is $1200. If you have a couple of scratches or dings you would probably get 98% which is 1,075 or 95% which is $975. Good Luck.


----------



## Steve in (Jan 13, 2008)

hey man thanks i appreciate it


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

I wouldn't sell that rifle, it's a classic in almost perfect condition. It will only go up in value. How much would you take for it?


----------



## Steve in (Jan 13, 2008)

oh i don't know. i kind of want to take it to an auction


----------



## Steve in (Jan 13, 2008)

the thing is i don't really have the urge to go hunting with it. i like bow hunting. don't get me wrong the idea of shooting a deer from 200+ yards sounds fun but i'm really not very close at all to any rifle-allowing counties in my state. the gun was an inheritance from my dad who either bought it or someone gave it to him. and i remember him saying he only shot the gun one time


----------



## maximini14 (Dec 19, 2007)

nah, never heard of it


----------

